# Feelings About Were-Animal Stories



## CrossDressingPancake (Oct 2, 2018)

So, I'm curious, what's preferable: Stories/books featuring anthropomorphic creatures that have always been that way, or ones involving people that shift between human form and an anthropomorphic form?


----------



## AsheSkyler (Oct 2, 2018)

I've always had a preference of animals over anthropomorphs, so I prefer either a book with an animal character, like The Incredible Journey or Call of the Wild, or a were-beast that goes full critter. (Werewolf instead of wolfman, in example.) One of my favorite RL Stine books that actually wasn't scary at all was about a family of werecats.


----------



## Simo (Oct 2, 2018)

More were-skunks obviosly! But could be in either context you mentioned. I like the idea of ones that spray...to create more were-skunks!


----------



## CrossDressingPancake (Oct 3, 2018)

AsheSkyler said:


> I've always had a preference of animals over anthropomorphs, so I prefer either a book with an animal character, like The Incredible Journey or Call of the Wild, or a were-beast that goes full critter. (Werewolf instead of wolfman, in example.) One of my favorite RL Stine books that actually wasn't scary at all was about a family of werecats.


Do you feel there are a lack of these types of stories?


----------



## CrossDressingPancake (Oct 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> More were-skunks obviosly! But could be in either context you mentioned. I like the idea of ones that spray...to create more were-skunks!


What genre/genres do you prefer?


----------



## AsheSkyler (Oct 3, 2018)

CrossDressingPancake said:


> Do you feel there are a lack of these types of stories?


I feel like Animorphs and kids' books probably has the lion share of these types. I'd like to see more of them for adults. Not necessarily NSFW, but a world where teenagers didn't do everything would be nice.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 4, 2018)

AsheSkyler said:


> I feel like Animorphs and kids' books probably has the lion share of these types. I'd like to see more of them for adults. Not necessarily NSFW, but a world where teenagers didn't do everything would be nice.


As a kid, I liked the Animorphs books. They were YA books, but the main characters were believable and their struggles were understandable. The morphing was also depicted very realistic in the sense that it took you through what the characters felt as the animals they transformed into. The later books in the series were justifiably dark.


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Oct 4, 2018)

Technically, they're called Werebeasts or Werecreatures.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Oct 10, 2018)

or a theriantrope. i'm a sucker for those stories.


----------



## babykitty (Oct 10, 2018)

AsheSkyler said:


> I feel like Animorphs and kids' books probably has the lion share of these types. I'd like to see more of them for adults. Not necessarily NSFW, but a world where teenagers didn't do everything would be nice.


Sir, I'll have you know that teenagers are the most efficient at getting the job done.


----------



## Skychickens (Oct 11, 2018)

I like shapeshifters a lot, especially when they go full animal. They don't have to start full human either. I usually leave mine with traces of their animal versions. Then anything like lycanthropy is treated as a disease. 



AsheSkyler said:


> I feel like Animorphs and kids' books probably has the lion share of these types. I'd like to see more of them for adults. Not necessarily NSFW, but a world where teenagers didn't do everything would be nice.


When I was growing up I didn't see the problem with this. As I get older, I'm like wow no. You're just a kid! So I agree...more things geared to older audiences. Don't have to be littered with X Rated things, but being able to dive into more adult problems or just. Not having a fifteen-year-old saving the world would be nice.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Oct 12, 2018)

as a teenager i'm appalled by this. jokes aside, i'm not mad really. teens are too dumb to dave the world apparently.


----------



## JZLobo (Nov 23, 2018)

It depends on the story you're trying to tell, really.



Skychickens said:


> When I was growing up I didn't see the problem with this. As I get older, I'm like wow no. You're just a kid! So I agree...more things geared to older audiences. Don't have to be littered with X Rated things, but being able to dive into more adult problems or just. Not having a fifteen-year-old saving the world would be nice.


Hah, I was just watching Linkara joke about this concept in his _History of Power Rangers_. I feel like Avatar The Last Airbender did the best job at justifying this kind of concept; adults helped where and when they could, but most were busy fighting the war on their own fronts to stick around and really help the protagonists for long.


----------



## KitWulf (Jan 2, 2019)

Why not split the difference and have both? 
Project I'm working on has Shifters; those who are born with an animal form they can shift into, and Were-animals, who can transform after a near death attack. The way I have the Weres written out, they have a traditional upright over 7 foot 'monster' form, a larger version of a natural animal, and have the ability to do a 'half shift' or partial change. In a partial change they gain some animalistic features and muscle mass, but as long as they don't go past a certain point, it isn't considered a full shift.


----------

